# Bash Guard Installation



## Greg (Sep 12, 2008)

I just put on a new bash guard (thanks Brian!). A few question. Is it a good idea to set the limiting screw so the front derailleur can't shift up higher than the middle chainring? I tried to do it and it just rubs along the side of the bash guard so there doesn't appear to be any chance of the chain being thrown off.

Secondly, is it a good idea to lower the front derailleur since the diameter of the bash guard is so much smaller? I know you're supposed to set the derailleur clearance only a few millimeters from the big ring. I now have a lot more clearance over the bash guard than I did with the big ring:







Should the same approach be done for the bash guard? The bike shifts fine between the middle and small ring. I think I know the answer is to just leave it alone, but I just wanted to check.

Thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2008)

I think I already mentioned that I just left my front der alone, so that would be my advice.  I thought about lowering mine down like you said, which may not be a bad idea, but my derailler (e-type) isn't easily moved up or down and I don't think it has that much adjustment anyway.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2008)

It won't hurt to adjust the limit screw but I never do. After a short time you will learn that is you largest ring and not try to shift up. Go ahead and lower the der once you get a chance. If you do that you will need to re-tune your front shifting. 

If you like the 2x9 setup, when you eventually smash your rear der (it will happen) make sure to replace it with a medium cage der. You currently have a long cage der. The medium cage will be smaller, have a lower chance of catching on something and also shift much crisper.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 12, 2008)

BTW - I have that same bash guard


----------



## Gremf (Sep 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If you like the 2x9 setup, when you eventually smash your rear der (it will happen) make sure to replace it with a medium cage der. You currently have a long cage der. The medium cage will be smaller, have a lower chance of catching on something and also shift much crisper.



Not to mention, the long cage means you will move slack in your chain.  For the time being, you could take a few links out to tighten it up.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2008)

I adjusted the limit screw and lowered the derailleur. It took 5 minutes.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> I adjusted the limit screw and lowered the derailleur. It took 5 minutes.



Yup, certainly an easy adjustment, I just didn't bother, call me lazy.


----------

